# Kurt D-60. How does this part come apart?



## civdiv99 (Jan 9, 2013)

Cleaning and whatnot, but I've never had the screw part 'apart.'

What' the best approach, Or is this one of those "it ain't broke, so quit trying to fix it," situations.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 9, 2013)

This might help:

http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_blog/?p=311

I would imagine there is a retaining ring under that welch plug.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 9, 2013)

Tony's link shows how to disassemble and re assemble the D-60.  I don't use a piece of paper under the movable jaw--sometimes I use step jaws and need them the same height. Since 99% of our vise work is with coolant, when I strip and clean the kurt vises ( we have eight 6" Kurt vises at work ), I put a coating of grease on the ways. I smear it on with my fingers and then scrape the excess off with a razor blade or piece of sheetemtal ( straight sheared edge).  That leaves a thin coating without being a chip magnet.

 The screw will just turn out.  A rebuild kit from Kurt is about $12


----------



## civdiv99 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yep, I read through that post last night.  What threw me is the pictures go from showing the assy covered with chips to the next whereby the screw assy is separated.  Is it really as simple as keep unscrewing until it comes apart?



Tony Wells said:


> This might help:
> 
> http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_blog/?p=311
> 
> I would imagine there is a retaining ring under that welch plug.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, it should be. I just glanced at it, but the welch plug is just there to keep that end clean. They threaded the part all the way through, so chose to protect the hole with a plug. Sorry I didn't take a closer look.


----------



## civdiv99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep, it sure does.  However, I learned that in order to so, one must first muster up 2 or 3 brain cells, get them to shake hands, and then turn the thing in the _correct _direction for the role the screw plays, which makes sense if I would've actually thought about it to begin with.............:banghead:  

Thanks all!


----------

